# Ranger lake



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Does anyone know what the deal is with ranger lake in Parma? Went there last night just caue I was bored and to my surprise the ranger station is gone and the parking lot ws a huge muddy mess covered with snow. Well after I dug out my truck and found some hard ground I did fish for about an hour just tiny gills. Are they still gona stock it with trout this year? thanks for any info. Also has any one hit wallace lake yet ? curious to how thick the ice is there. A week or so ago I only found about 2.5 inches.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Wallace, ranger, ledge, shadow, judges lake stockings will probably occur later this week. Check http://www.clemetparks.com/recreation/fishing/fishingreport.asp for more details, since the author keeps it pretty current. Since they built the new ranger headquarters near Big Met golf course, the old one is no longer needed. I'm suprised to hear that they tore it down -- thought they would still utilize it for something.


----------

